# Mike Komosinski's N Scale ATSF Needles District



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

Mike Komosinski’s N scale ATSF Needles District is featured on the following link: http://needlesdivisionsantaferrnscale.blogspot.com/

This railroad represents the Santa Fe’s Needles Division, from Barstow to Needles, in June 1954. The layout has been constructed from a railfan’s point of view, offering the visitor a parade of long trains running through well-detailed desert scenery. Several Santa Fe passenger trains make regular appearances including the Chief, the Grand Canyon, The Fast Mail Express, as well as the El Capitan and the Super Chief. 

The El Capitan features custom made passenger cars which are quite different from the Kato offerings. The layout consumes one bay of a three-car garage and draws inspiration from David Barrow’s Cat Mountain & Santa Fe in that it is divided into four distinct viewing areas The double tracked mainline features sweeping, super-elevated curves, a feature seldom seen in N scale. 

The Needles Harvey House is represented as well as the Barstow diesel servicing facility. The mainline is dotted with industries to add interest and action. Fourteen staging tracks in a concealed area feed the visible operations. 

This layout, located in San Diego, CA, was featured on the cover and in the September 2002 issue of MODEL RAILROADER.

Bob Chaparro
Moderator
Model Railroads Of Southern California
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting........very nice layout


----------

